# Neues UI für Steam - Beta verfügbar



## ALDI Nord (24. Februar 2010)

*Neues UI für Steam - Beta verfügbar*

Steam hat seine, bisher recht plumpe, Benutzeroberfläche rundum erneuert.
Kurz:
Neuer Look, bessere Technik, Fokus auf das Soziale Netzwerk.

So kann man nun im Store sehen welche Freunde ein Spiel bereits besitzen.
Die, bei mir mittlerweile unübersichtliche, Spiele-Bibliothek kann man jetzt mit Costum-Tags sortieren.

Endlich hat sich Steam auch vom Internet-Explorer getrennt und implementiert nun eine Web-Kit basierte Engine. Die Geschwindigkeit verbessert sich so beträchtlich.

++Warnung es handelt sich hierbei wirklich um eine Beta, Bugs sind allgegenwärtig++

Alle Details und Zugang zur Beta (Englisch)

Kann leider keine Screenshots Posten, Bin an der Uni, Steam wird geblockt.


----------



## Eiche (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neues UI für Steam - Beta verfügbar*

errinert mich an gfwl aber cool  danke für die news


----------



## Zombiez (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neues UI für Steam - Beta verfügbar*

Sehr nice, war aber auch dringend nötig. Steam war irgendwie immer das hässliche Entlein. Ohne Custom Skin hätte man sich fast immer übergeben können. Wer wie ich keine Buchstaben im Menu hat sollte den Workaround nutzen.
"close steam, open the styles file with notepad under steam -> resources -> styles -> steam.styles

change the basefontbold="Arial Bold" to basefontbold="Arial""

Vor allem die Spieleliste sieht schon sehr gut aus.
http://img517.imageshack.us/img517/1585/123dy.png


----------



## Eiche (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neues UI für Steam - Beta verfügbar*

ahh danke das war ist ein beta bug wie man ihn nicht braucht

gibts schon was das gegen den leeren store hilft 
da kommt immer testshell-error:


*UPDATE:*
aus dem steam forum Steam Users' Forums - View Single Post - testshell-error



			
				random_nothing schrieb:
			
		

> The problem is caused by a setting in Internet Explorer's connection  settings. Under "LAN Settings" in the Internet Options, if the box  "Automatically detect settings" is checked, the Steam browser will not  function. Once the box is unchecked, and Steam restarted (note I do not  use a proxy) the browser works properly. So to fix the problem, open IE,  go to Tools -> Internet Options ->Connections -> LAN Settings,  and uncheck "Automatically detect settings," then close and re-open  Steam.


----------



## s1n88 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neues UI für Steam - Beta verfügbar*



Zombiez schrieb:


> Sehr nice, war aber auch dringend nötig. Steam war irgendwie immer das hässliche Entlein. Ohne Custom Skin hätte man sich fast immer übergeben können. Wer wie ich keine Buchstaben im Menu hat sollte den Workaround nutzen.
> "close steam, open the styles file with notepad under steam -> resources -> styles -> steam.styles
> 
> change the basefontbold="Arial Bold" to basefontbold="Arial""
> ...


Danke und ich dachte schon was ist denn jetzt los 

Sieht echt nice aus der neue Look! 



zeffer schrieb:


> ahh danke das war ist ein beta bug wie man ihn  nicht braucht
> 
> gibts schon was das gegen den leeren store hilft
> da kommt immer testshell-error:


Also bei mir funktioniert der Store?!


----------



## alm0st (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neues UI für Steam - Beta verfügbar*

Das alte UI sieht echt schrecklich veraltet aus. Das Neue dagegen sieht wirklich gut aus soweit


----------



## Zombiez (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neues UI für Steam - Beta verfügbar*



			
				random_nothing schrieb:
			
		

> _The problem is caused by a setting in Internet Explorer's connection settings. Under "LAN Settings" in the Internet Options, if the box "Automatically detect settings" is checked, the Steam browser will not function. Once the box is unchecked, and Steam restarted (note I do not use a proxy) the browser works properly. So to fix the problem, open IE, go to Tools -> Internet Options ->Connections -> LAN Settings, and uncheck "Automatically detect settings," then close and re-open Steam._


 
Bei mir ist ein Haken drin und es geht trotzdem. Solange es aber denen hilft, die das Prob haben soll mir das egal sein


----------



## Eiche (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neues UI für Steam - Beta verfügbar*

kannst du das bitte ändern das zitat stammt nicht von mir


----------



## Ahab (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neues UI für Steam - Beta verfügbar*

Habs mir grad geladen. Ich find die Liste mit meinen Spielen arg unübersichtlich. Und alle Unterpunkte der Optionslisten sind unbeschriftet.


----------



## DeepInside (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neues UI für Steam - Beta verfügbar*

warum gibt es keine "kleine" ansicht der spiele mehr?  jetz muss ich steam immer komplett offen haben um ein game zu starten...


----------



## Ahab (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neues UI für Steam - Beta verfügbar*

die gibts nicht mehr?  Sieht ja gar nicht gut aus...


----------



## DeepInside (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neues UI für Steam - Beta verfügbar*

nein, also ich  find das dadurch die übersichtlichkeit arg leidet.


----------



## Dude-01 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neues UI für Steam - Beta verfügbar*

So schlimm finde ich das gar nicht mit der unübersichtlichkeit. Man kann ja immer noch eine Listen und Gitteransicht einstellen 
Es ist alles etwas "offener" geworden. Spiele und Community verschmelzen mehr, was ich nicht mal so schlecht finde.


----------



## Soulblader (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neues UI für Steam - Beta verfügbar*

Dafür ist es ja Beta und und ihr könnte eure Meinung ja bei Steam mitteilen damit es schöner wird, ich finde es im Gegensatz zum alten Steam besser aber ich hab auch bloss 5 Spiele installiert.

mhm, seit dem test der beta funktioniert MW2 nicht mehr.
der sp  startet mit nem error gar nicht mehr und der mp updatet sich auf einmal  und will 8gb runterladen. 

Werd mich mal wieder von der Beta abmelden.


----------



## tuk (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neues UI für Steam - Beta verfügbar*

Achtung: Es handelt sich hier um eine Beta und die hat noch Fehler, bei mir z.B. Fehlen die Schriften, sprich die Menüs sind leer, auch kann ich kein Spiel starten.


----------



## Eiche (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neues UI für Steam - Beta verfügbar*

siehe oben tuk


----------



## tuk (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neues UI für Steam - Beta verfügbar*

Ja ich weiß es steht in der Überschrift das es sich um eine Beta handelt. 
In der Regel funktionieren die Beta´s bei Steam recht gut (ich hatte bis jetzt nie Probleme mit einer Beta) nur bei dieser Beta läuft noch nicht alles rund und es gibt doch noch das ein oder andere Problemchen, welches Steam crashen lässt, mehr wollte ich mit meinen Post nicht sagen 
Den Tipp mit der Schrift ändern habe ich auch zur Kenntnis genommen, so konnte ich mich wieder von der Beta abmelden, danke dafür


----------



## lenzis (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neues UI für Steam - Beta verfügbar*

für die die ein paar probleme mit der menübeschriftung haben etwas aus dem steamforum

close steam, open the styles file with notepad under steam -> resources -> styles -> steam.styles

change the basefontbold="Arial Bold" to basefontbold="Arial"
And start steam...


bei mir hat das so geklappt

ohh da war schon jemand schneller gewesen^^


----------



## RedBrain (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neues UI für Steam - Beta verfügbar*

Ein paar Screenshots gemacht, hier hochgeladen und als Spoiler versteckt.
Grund: Ohne Spoiler sprengt den Forumlayout.


Spoiler



STEAM UI BETA - Übersicht
Die Spiele werden installiert.
Steams Downloadmanager
Meine Spiele werden aktualisiert



Es fehlen nur noch Ingame-Screenshots. Dann ist es Vollständig.

Mini-Spieleliste? *Durchsuch* Keiner da! :-/ Mit Mini-Spieleliste wäre es WUNDERBAR gewesen.  Ansonsten alles OK.


----------



## replax (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neues UI für Steam - Beta verfügbar*

beta? das ist ne alpha! die ham wohl noch nicht mal getestet, ob man damit spielen kann. hätten sies, hätten sie bemerkt, dass man die games neu dln muss wenn man die beta reinhaut.


----------



## Asdf??? (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neues UI für Steam - Beta verfügbar*

bei mir geht der store
mw2 startet viel schneller als sonst und das design ist auch ganz nice...
lediglich funktioniert die ingame funktion nicht mehr shift+tab^^
also kommt so lange es noch beta ist das alte wieder drauf


----------



## Hademe (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neues UI für Steam - Beta verfügbar*



replax schrieb:


> beta? das ist ne alpha! die ham wohl noch nicht mal getestet, ob man damit spielen kann. hätten sies, hätten sie bemerkt, dass man die games neu dln muss wenn man die beta reinhaut.



So ein gschmarry!!! Mag bei dir so sein, aber bei mir läuft mit Beta UI alles super! Es heißt nicht umsonst BETA, da sind fehler mit einzuplanen. Die neue Oberfläche gefällt mir jedenfalls tausend mal besser als diese mega hässliche Skin zuvor.


----------



## Rotax (26. April 2010)

*AW: Neues UI für Steam - Beta verfügbar*

Heute kommt die "Final" Version oder?


----------



## rocc (27. April 2010)

*AW: Neues UI für Steam - Beta verfügbar*

Vorhin kam ein Update, jetzt ist das UI wohl auch für Leute verfügbar die nicht an der Beta teilnehmen. (Vermutung )


----------



## riedochs (27. April 2010)

*AW: Neues UI für Steam - Beta verfügbar*

Ich bin mit der bisherigen alten Oberfläche absolut zufrieden. Muss man wechseln?


----------



## Gast XXXX (27. April 2010)

*AW: Neues UI für Steam - Beta verfügbar*

Hab schon die neue Oberfläche wurde einfach installiert ohne mich zu fragen.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (27. April 2010)

*AW: Neues UI für Steam - Beta verfügbar*

Kann man unter settings nicht wieder den alten style wählen?


----------



## Gast XXXX (27. April 2010)

*AW: Neues UI für Steam - Beta verfügbar*

Ich hab im Reiter Interface nichts gefunden, also denke ich mal nein.


----------



## rocc (27. April 2010)

*AW: Neues UI für Steam - Beta verfügbar*

hmm, seit dem UI-Wechsel sind alle meine Server-Favoriten bei CSS weg. òÓ


----------



## Bullet-Master (28. April 2010)

*AW: Neues UI für Steam - Beta verfügbar*



roccatkone schrieb:


> hmm, seit dem UI-Wechsel sind alle meine Server-Favoriten bei CSS weg. òÓ


Das Problem hab ich auch, hatte ich aber schon mehrmals, nicht nur bei diesem Update. 

Ansonsten, ich finds nicht so das wahre, das alte Steam hat seinen Zweck erfüllt. Das neue Steam erfüllt seinen Zweck und ist dabei unübersichtlich! 

Gruß


----------



## rocc (28. April 2010)

*AW: Neues UI für Steam - Beta verfügbar*

Das InGame-Overlay hat sich meiner Meinung nach nicht wirklich verbessert. Leider viel zu unübersichtlich und stattdessen sind da Bemerkungen wie "Hier klicken um das Overlay zu verlassen" die das ganze lächerlich machen. Nirgendwo Hilfe aber dann an soeiner unnützen Stelle.


----------



## riedochs (28. April 2010)

*AW: Neues UI für Steam - Beta verfügbar*

So, vorhin hat auch mich das Update ereilt. Ich will wieder das alte Steam.


----------

